# **Try to give away elsewhere**Free/swap:Dare2b cycle jersey



## Kernow_T (9 Jan 2018)

Worn once - XL- normal rather than cycle sizing ie fine for a 44" and slightly looser by cyclists standards on a 42"
Looks brand new
Single zip pocket at back - perfect for MTB, road, jog etc.
Just ask you to cover postage (£3) however also after:
QR skewer spring
6700 shifter faceplate (s)


----------



## michael3429 (11 Feb 2018)

Kernow_T said:


> Worn once - XL- normal rather than cycle sizing ie fine for a 44" and slightly looser by cyclists standards on a 42"
> Looks brand new
> Single zip pocket at back - perfect for MTB, road, jog etc.
> Just ask you to cover postage (£3) however also after:
> ...



I would be grateful for this item kernow. Let me know thanks


----------



## Kernow_T (11 Feb 2018)

michael3429 said:


> I would be grateful for this item kernow. Let me know thanks


Sorry mate.
So cold and windy down here started jogging a couple of times a week and this fits the bill perfectly.
Safe cycling


----------

